# Claiming points for work experience



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have completed my EA assessment and got accredited as an Electrical engineer but my work experience was rejected due to lack of 3rd party evidence such as tax papers.

when i submit my EOI to DIBP can i claim 5 points for work experience, eventhough EA rejected it? will DIBP accept it? (i've got reference papers from my employer stating my period of employment)


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

You got assessed via MSA or RSEA ?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Engineers australia


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

You chose Migration Skilled Assessment OR Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment ?!??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have completed my EA assessment and got accredited as an Electrical engineer but my work experience was rejected due to lack of 3rd party evidence such as tax papers.
> 
> when i submit my EOI to DIBP can i claim 5 points for work experience, eventhough EA rejected it? will DIBP accept it? (i've got reference papers from my employer stating my period of employment)


You can. But there are various opinions regarding this.

*You don't do RSEA but claim it directly with DIBP :* This way you can claim all your work exp points with DIBP as usually EA deduct some years. Since, experience is not mandatory in EA MSA unlike ACS, hence it is possible and RSEA is an optional choice. The only issue is if DIBP doesn't accept your work expe claim, you lose invite, visa fee and everything. Then you need to submit EOI and try again.

*You get RSEA : * This is a safer choice but you stand to lose certain years deducted by EA.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You can. But there are various opinions regarding this.
> 
> *You don't do RSEA but claim it directly with DIBP :* This way you can claim all your work exp points with DIBP as usually EA deduct some years. Since, experience is not mandatory in EA MSA unlike ACS, hence it is possible and RSEA is an optional choice. The only issue is if DIBP doesn't accept your work expe claim, you lose invite, visa fee and everything. Then you need to submit EOI and try again.
> 
> *You get RSEA : * This is a safer choice but you stand to lose certain years deducted by EA.


Well-elaborated ZABACK21 

I think almost 80% of EA assessed engineers are going with MSA , because of the extra fees 

But you need to secure and provide all documentation for the work experience at time of lodging the VISA , because in case if CO doesn't accept your docuemtns it will be risky , and he may reject the CASE.


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> You chose Migration Skilled Assessment OR Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment ?!??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Migration Skills Assessment


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Migration Skills Assessment


But in MSA your case EA doesn't assessed your Employment records ? 

In case your outcome letter is positive with MSA 


You can claim it at time of lodging the Visa with DIBP ,BUT IT IS SUBJECT TO SECURE ALL DOCUMENTS AND PROVES (TAX CERTIFICATE, BANK STATEMENTS , ALL THIRD PART DOCUMENTATION ) prior to lodge in order to convince CO 


One question ; your CDRs related to this rejected employment records ?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> But in MSA your case EA doesn't assessed your Employment records ?
> 
> In case your outcome letter is positive with MSA
> 
> ...


My CDRs were accepted without any remarks. I was employed as an electrical engineer but i couldn't submit tax papers for past 3 consecutive years, had only 2 years of tax papers with me. When i submitted my banks statements there were some gaps in the period during which i collected my salary in hand due to some personal reasons. So siting lack of proper continuous 3rd party evidence, EA rejected my employment and accredited me as an Electrical Engineer solely on the basis of my education-Bachelor's in Electrical Engineering.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> My CDRs were accepted without any remarks. I was employed as an electrical engineer but i couldn't submit tax papers for past 3 consecutive years, had only 2 years of tax papers with me. When i submitted my banks statements there were some gaps in the period during which i collected my salary in hand due to some personal reasons. So siting lack of proper continuous 3rd party evidence, EA rejected my employment and accredited me as an Electrical Engineer solely on the basis of my education-Bachelor's in Electrical Engineering.


Ok as ZABACK21 told you , in case you need to claim points for these 3 years of employment you can submit your proves, documents and all required documentation to DIBP


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Thankyou*

Ok guys, thanks a lot for you're replies and support  

Filed NSW EOI state nomination for 190 VISA on June 5th 2017, as an Electrical Engineer with 60 points (55+5). Hoping to get an invite soon.

Could someone comment on my chances to get an invite and how long it takes for an electrical engineer with 60 points to get an NSW state invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> Well-elaborated ZABACK21
> 
> I think almost 80% of EA assessed engineers are going with MSA , because of the extra fees
> 
> But you need to secure and provide all documentation for the work experience at time of lodging the VISA , because in case if CO doesn't accept your docuemtns it will be risky , and he may reject the CASE.


Yes. Majority as seen on expatforum don't do RSEA and claim with DIBP. Fee can be a deciding factor as EA is very expensive.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Ok guys, thanks a lot for you're replies and support
> 
> Filed NSW EOI state nomination for 190 VISA on June 5th 2017, as an Electrical Engineer with 60 points (55+5). Hoping to get an invite soon.
> 
> Could someone comment on my chances to get an invite and how long it takes for an electrical engineer with 60 points to get an NSW state invitation?


Honestly , it would be very difficult to get invited with 60 points with 190 subclass visa 

try to score this 60 points with 189 subclass visa , and you will be invited especially your occupation have not been reached the ceiling 233311


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> Honestly , it would be very difficult to get invited with 60 points with 190 subclass visa
> 
> try to score this 60 points with 189 subclass visa , and you will be invited especially your occupation have not been reached the ceiling 233311


Thanks a lot for you're reply. My only option to increase my points is to get PTE scores of minimum 79 in each section and thereby get the additional 10 points, previously I scored 75-81 in each sections but didn't get 79 in each section, which is very hard. 

Or my second option, file for 489 visa and get the additional 10 points sponsored by the region.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Thanks a lot for you're reply. My only option to increase my points is to get PTE scores of minimum 79 in each section and thereby get the additional 10 points, previously I scored 75-81 in each sections but didn't get 79 in each section, which is very hard.
> 
> Or my second option, file for 489 visa and get the additional 10 points sponsored by the region.


You know what. Its very much possible to score 79+

Just go through the tips and tricks and develop templates for each section. Speak at a constant pace. Don't spend too much time on multiple choice questions. DO NOT Leave any section pending. 

Good Luck !!!


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> You know what. Its very much possible to score 79+
> 
> Just go through the tips and tricks and develop templates for each section. Speak at a constant pace. Don't spend too much time on multiple choice questions. DO NOT Leave any section pending.
> 
> Good Luck !!!


I got this result for my previous PTE exam
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7A0SLMybCEEVmd1OC1SelFVMXc


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> I got this result for my previous PTE exam
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7A0SLMybCEEVmd1OC1SelFVMXc


Somehow i am unable to access the link. Can you tell me whats in that?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Somehow i am unable to access the link. Can you tell me whats in that?


For PTE i got the following results:
L: 72
R: 71
S: 81
W: 75

Grammar: 52
Oral Fluency: 72
Pronunciation: 74
Spelling: 58
Vocabulary: 74
written discourse: 90

I'm attending PTE exam tomorrow again to score higher. 

Could you comment on how I can improve my scores with reference to my previous scores i quoted above?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> For PTE i got the following results:
> L: 72
> R: 71
> S: 81
> ...


Spelling and grammar. Try using simple words instead of complex ones. Don't add un-necessary commas and punctuation marks. 

Use template for essays. Surely use "In Conclusion" to conclude.

Try capturing starting letter of each word during Repeat sentence.

Other than that i think you are close !!!!

Good luck


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Spelling and grammar. Try using simple words instead of complex ones. Don't add un-necessary commas and punctuation marks.
> 
> Use template for essays. Surely use "In Conclusion" to conclude.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the advice. Hoping to score better


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all, if EA assesses 3 years of relevant experience instead of the 5 or 6 I am hoping for, is it still possible to claim the full 5 years when lodging the EOI, or will definitely only 3 years be considered (provided I have all proof) for points calculation? Thanks.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Hi all, if EA assesses 3 years of relevant experience instead of the 5 or 6 I am hoping for, is it still possible to claim the full 5 years when lodging the EOI, or will definitely only 3 years be considered (provided I have all proof) for points calculation? Thanks.




Did you go with MSA or RSEA ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> Did you go with MSA or RSEA ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I haven't applied yet, but I was thinking of applying for RSEA. 

(For some reason I thought that we would get 2 separate documents: 1 saying "yes this person is an engineer under this ANZCO code" and another saying "this person has this many years of relevant experience". So if they didn't recognize enough years I could keep the RSEA document and just use the skills assessment.)


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Hi, I haven't applied yet, but I was thinking of applying for RSEA.
> 
> 
> 
> (For some reason I thought that we would get 2 separate documents: 1 saying "yes this person is an engineer under this ANZCO code" and another saying "this person has this many years of relevant experience". So if they didn't recognize enough years I could keep the RSEA document and just use the skills assessment.)




In case you go with RSEA , no way to claim more points rather than stated in your RSEA Outcome Letter , if you have alllllll documents and substantiations that prove your employment Ok go with RSEA , if not go with MSA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> In case you go with RSEA , no way to claim more points rather than stated in your RSEA Outcome Letter , if you have alllllll documents and substantiations that prove your employment Ok go with RSEA , if not go with MSA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, that's good to know. I do have all proof. And I will have the reference letters also. 

My only concern is that for third-party proof, I have: 
- most of my Bank statements (monthly)
- A retirement summary, showing all contributions made by my employer, but since they wouldn't have colour originals, they attached a black and white letter saying "sorry we only have black ink". I really wonder if this document will be accepted. It is an original... just black and white. 

But I mean, if EA has a problem with this, then Australia will also have a problem with that right? So I am still better off trying with RSEA. 

Especially since I still have to write career episodes even only for MSA. 

Thanks


----------



## awalkin (Jul 23, 2017)

Dear All, Need some guidance here.
As per the latest ACS report, I was given 7 years of effective WOrk exp.

within a few months, I will accumulate more experience there by making this 8 years and I should be in a position to get additional 5 points.

Do I need to undergo ACS again and then report my work exp?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

awalkin said:


> Dear All, Need some guidance here.
> As per the latest ACS report, I was given 7 years of effective WOrk exp.
> 
> within a few months, I will accumulate more experience there by making this 8 years and I should be in a position to get additional 5 points.
> ...


Are you continuing with your last job which was assessed by ACS as positive? if yes then you would not need to undergo the skills assessment again. 

when you file the EOI you just fill the From Date and leave the To Date Blank. Skill select will automatically calculate the days of all your work experience which has been marked as positive, as an when the 8 years complete skill select will auto update your point. this will also result in change of your DOE which shall take the current time stamp when the points were increased and not remain the one which was given when you filed your EOI


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, I do not have enough third party documents to support my work experience, so I intend to do MSA to get assessed based on my bachelor degree only. However, can I write about what I did during my working years in career episodes? 

In other words, can I write my career episodes about the work which I cannot provide third-party documents?

I do have ref letter, offer letter, but I do not have any tax / social insurance / pay slips


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all, I have one question regarding EA experience assessment.<br>
I have submitted an eoi with 60 points which include points for 3 years skilled employment.<br>
But in case invitations get further delayed for 60 points, I can upgrade it to 65 points by adding another two years of experience.<br>
<br>
I have completed MSA in 2013 and RSEA 2015 (for 4 years). This RSEA include 2 years in first employment and 2 years in current employment.<br>
Even now I am working in the same company and same position with few added duties. In fact now I can claim 6 years of experience.<br>
My question is, can I simply claim 65 points with this 6 years of experience from DIBP with additional documents. <br>
Given that EA has already assessed first two years of my current employment and now I just need to add another two years.<br>
<br>
Guys, will there be any issue from DIBP?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sevy said:


> Hi all, if EA assesses 3 years of relevant experience instead of the 5 or 6 I am hoping for, is it still possible to claim the full 5 years when lodging the EOI, or will definitely only 3 years be considered (provided I have all proof) for points calculation? Thanks.


DIBP can overrule EA's decision if you give them enough evidence of employment in nominated occupation


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

namnguyen said:


> Hi, I do not have enough third party documents to support my work experience, so I intend to do MSA to get assessed based on my bachelor degree only. However, can I write about what I did during my working years in career episodes?
> 
> In other words, can I write my career episodes about the work which I cannot provide third-party documents?
> 
> I do have ref letter, offer letter, but I do not have any tax / social insurance / pay slips


if you write something from work experience, then you will need to provide a roles and responsibility letter from employer


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Hi all, I have one question regarding EA experience assessment.<br>
> I have submitted an eoi with 60 points which include points for 3 years skilled employment.<br>
> But in case invitations get further delayed for 60 points, I can upgrade it to 65 points by adding another two years of experience.<br>
> <br>
> ...


can you paraphrase your query ??


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello azam.

Lets think EA assessed my work experience as 2years back in 2015. Now I have worked in 2 more years in the same company same position. 
Now I need to add this additional 2 years as well to my eoi. But I dont need these 2 years to be assessed by EA.
Can I just provide all the documents only to DIBP and claim additional 2 years from them without seeking EAs recommendation.

Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello azam.
> 
> Lets think EA assessed my work experience as 2years back in 2015. Now I have worked in 2 more years in the same company same position.
> Now I need to add this additional 2 years as well to my eoi. But I dont need these 2 years to be assessed by EA.
> ...


 It will not be an issue ,since you got your MSA 2013 and RSEA 2015 which included your current company where you work, Its not at all an issue ,assuming that your outcome is online based instead of paper based


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is a paper based outcome. But it is valid afaik?
Am I correct?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello azam.
> 
> Lets think EA assessed my work experience as 2years back in 2015. Now I have worked in 2 more years in the same company same position.
> Now I need to add this additional 2 years as well to my eoi. But I dont need these 2 years to be assessed by EA.
> ...


you dont need re-assessment by EA, just claim the additional experience points(2015 to 2017) by providing sufficient documents to support your claim

good luck


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> you dont need re-assessment by EA, just claim the additional experience points(2015 to 2017) by providing sufficient documents to support your claim
> 
> good luck


Thanks man!

Hope paper based outcomes are still valid?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Hope paper based outcomes are still valid?


what makes them invalid ????? 

it will be valid


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Mine is a paper based outcome. But it is valid afaik?
> Am I correct?




You need to change it to online based 
Paper based is obsolete now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> You need to change it to online based
> Paper based is obsolete now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i wasnt aware of this.. thanks for sharing information


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> i wasnt aware of this.. thanks for sharing information




EA changed to online based outcomes after 2013 if I remember , they asked all paper based outcome applicants to make it online.
No more paper based outcomes exist and valid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Hope paper based outcomes are still valid?


Please ignore my previous post,

Use the link, method is given how to change paper based outcome to online

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Frequently-Asked-Questions#collapse396

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> You need to change it to online based
> Paper based is obsolete now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But that is not mentioned anywhere.
They say, if we need to add additional assessment services to existing paper based outcome, then only a new online application needs.

And, they have not mentioned it is obsolete, but they won't accepting new paper based applications from 2016.

Where did you get this information bro? please provide a link.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> But that is not mentioned anywhere.
> 
> They say, if we need to add additional assessment services to existing paper based outcome, then only a new online application needs.
> 
> ...




I got an e- mail from EA
You can check the same with EA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....ion-Skills-Assessment/Migration-Announcements

Look at the last paragraph under "paper based applications". it asked do it before 2016 jan. But no mention about validity.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....ion-Skills-Assessment/Migration-Announcements
> 
> Look at the last paragraph under "paper based applications". it asked do it before 2016 jan. But no mention about validity.




Check with EA for clarification.
I got that mail when I wanted to change my paper based to online 
Am not aware if any changes in requirements
But Am sure about no more paper based outcomes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Check with EA for clarification.
> I got that mail when I wanted to change my paper based to online
> Am not aware if any changes in requirements
> But Am sure about no more paper based outcomes
> ...


Thanks Mosa, I will check with them and revert back.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Thanks Mosa, I will check with them and revert back.


Hello,

Just received a reply from EA stating that outcome will never expires from their side. But DIBP only consider 3 years which we already aware of .
And they stated only if I need an updated letter, online thing is needed.

I'm going with existing letter which is not older than 3 years and will update here.

Thanks All.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just received a reply from EA stating that outcome will never expires from their side. But DIBP only consider 3 years which we already aware of .
> And they stated only if I need an updated letter, online thing is needed.
> ...


Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks man...!


----------



## zymeth27 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi All, Please advise. 

I am working in my company for 9 years now. From July 2008 till present. I applied for EA skill assessement last year March 2016. I got POSITIVE result, But EA deducted 3.5 years (2008-2012) from my years experience. I missed to submit my Tax Assessment for that year. (which i have it now)

Can i still claim for the 3.5 years since it's under the same company plus i have all the supporing documents now?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

zymeth27 said:


> Hi All, Please advise.
> 
> I am working in my company for 9 years now. From July 2008 till present. I applied for EA skill assessement last year March 2016. I got POSITIVE result, But EA deducted 3.5 years (2008-2012) from my years experience. I missed to submit my Tax Assessment for that year. (which i have it now)
> 
> Can i still claim for the 3.5 years since it's under the same company plus i have all the supporing documents now?


if you have all documents to justify your employment in the occupation code , then go ahead and claim those 3.5 years in eoi...


----------



## zymeth27 (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you have all documents to justify your employment in the occupation code , then go ahead and claim those 3.5 years in eoi...


Thanks for the reply bro. But, I read this from skill select. 

*IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.

Where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available on their website, clients need to provide evidence of employment experience after the date they completed qualifications and necessary skilled employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.

*
Now, I am confused if I can still calim those 3.5 years.


----------

